# Headliner Removal



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

I am familiar with upholstery work in general, but not with the removal of the headliner from a b-14 Nissan Sentra sedan. Found a write up on here, that gives good details , but the writeup fails to make mention of what door is best to remove the headliner from, to get it out of the car.
Anyone, which door works best ( passenger front, passenger rear, or something else) to remove headliner?
There are a bunch of vendors online that sell headliner material ( fabric with foam already glued on ) Has anyone bought from any of these venders? Who did you buy from? Were you satisfied with how the job turned out after you installed it back in the car?

Last question, where to get a drivers side visor, what will interchange with a b-14 sentra?

Interior color is: silver/ gray, what was used in 1997

Any additional tips, from your experience, would be appreciated.


----------



## kilomattox (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm going to be doing mine in the coming months, and if this is still up I'll drop some notes on it. Hoping to scavenge some visors with mirrors and an oh shit handle for my base 200 before i do it


----------



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

kilomattox said:


> I'm going to be doing mine in the coming months, and if this is still up I'll drop some notes on it. Hoping to scavenge some visors with mirrors and an oh shit handle for my base 200 before i do it


I know the thread is a little old, but I will share my recent headliner experience. I removed both front seats to make it much easier to remove without bending. The seats are very easy to remove. For the material I went to a nearby auto upholstery shop, which had dozens of colors and fabrics to choose from. They charged me $45 for the fabric and my headliner looks Ike new again. Forgot to add that I used two cans of permatex headliner adhesive purchased at auto parts Its a one day job and kind of fun!!


----------

